# Georg Philippe Telemann (1681-1767) - Matthäus-Passion



## marcelo23moreira (Feb 14, 2018)

Georg Philippe Telemann (1681-1767) - Matthäus-Passion. Available in
https://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5454862[/QUOTE]


----------

